# Audi 200 20vt. coilovers?



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello! I have a 200 20v turbo quattro avant with broken dampers.. 


































I want coilover so that i can adjust the car perfect to my road, since it have some holes and want my car as low as the road allows.. 
I can't fint any shops in norway that have them for sale.. Do someone know a shop where i can buy a set? 

Thanks Vegard


----------



## idriveasubaru (May 9, 2011)

check tirerack.com out they will help you out. I dont know about shipping overseas but i'm sure if you asked they can deliver.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Message loxxrider, he has a complete do it yourself and can even help you out with more information about the Audi you drive.


----------



## Canon716 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice 200, there awesome cars!


----------

